# joining hardwood to laminated particleboard



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

I started this thread:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58749
but got no answers, so thought someone here may be able to help if I reword the title


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Your description is confusing to me. You have a sliding panel that once it is in a closed position, it butts against a hardwood trim?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I answered in your other thread but I probably misunderstood the question.


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for answering - let me try to reduce the confusion which I may have created
(hopefully this doesn't make it worse ) :

The builtin case and sliding doors are two completely separate parts. The sliding doors
take up the first 10cm of the builtin. The case is behind the sliding doors eg 50cm deep
(as an example of a builtin with total depth of 60cm). In order to have the
sliding doors close on something, the very outside vertical panels of the case(call them "a")
need an extra vertical panel (call them "b") attached to them which will protrude the 10cm
forward where the sliding doors close.

When you look at the link of that company which makes the builtins I refer to in my other
thread, they add a panel "b" of some 20cm - 30cm width (both panel "a" and "b" made of laminated
particleboard - no scribing to the wall, they just use some type of acrylic filler).

I'd like to add a hardwood panel "b" (&perhaps some nice plywood/veneer in the sliding door frame
in addition to glass/mirror) both to make it more like a woodworkers job  & to be able to
scribe to the wall.

What's the best way of attaching "a" (laminated particle board) to "b" (hardwood)
i.e. which glue/fixing method ? - out of curiosity
I would also like to know how it would be done for two particle board panels.

Rick, you brought up the idea of the "hardwood strip" - not sure if it's worth
making "b" out of 10cm hardwood + eg 20cm laminated particle board to save hardwood
(not sure how good the pb/wood bond would be - wouldn't like to find the
two separating because of door closing & need for disassembly of the builtin


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

bump - could someone please help ?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

How about a picture?


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

I posted a picture in the other thread - post #2:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/58749

In the picture you see the walls in one corner behind the builtin (builtin is in total 60cm deep - 50cm case & 10cm sliding door strike area) and two vertical panels 
-(panel "a") the case very outside vertical panel of melamine covered particleboard 
-(panel "b")an additional vertical panel which is attached to panel "a" . The purpose of this panel is to act as striking area for sliding doors, proper vertical alignment with outside sliding door edge and scribing/trimming to wall. This panel is 20cm - 30cm wide (this is what the company who makes this style of builtin I'm mimicking uses - see link on other thread) so that it has enough surface area to be solidly attached to panel "a" to take the "hits" of the sliding door closing .

My initial thought is to : 
(i)assemble case but don't attach case to wall/floor. I haven't decided on method of assembly yet: rafix, confirmat, screws or dowels.
(ii)insert panel "b" at side of case and position so that its outside edge is vertical and protruding a little further out from where the outside sliding door hits / trim should be added and mark this position on panel "b" using edge of panel "a" 
(iii)Move case outward & attach panel "b" using marked line, move case into position and attach to wall/floor as needed.
(iv)nail/glue, biscuit/nail/glue or dowel/glue trim once it is scribed & finished.

What I would like an opinion on is:
(1)Is there a better alternative way of doing this to what I describe above ?
(2)I would like at least the outside edge/trim of panel "b" (the only part which is visible when sliding 
doors are closed) to be of hardwood for aestehetics. Does it make any difference / is it in anyway 
better if panel "b" was entirely made of hardwood or melamine covered particleboard 
with hardwood edge/trim ?
(3)What is the best way of attaching panel "b" to panel "a" (glue/screw/type/how many/location) 
considering the two alternatives of panel "b" made of hardwood or melamine covered particleboard ?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you asking a question about sticking two materials together or are you asking about how to mount a sliding door? It seems like you have multiple questions intermixed with each other making it very difficult to know how to answer you.


----------



## vjeko (Jan 19, 2009)

The question is about sticking two materials together but I'm adding a bit of info
on what this "sandwich" with edging will be used for in case someone
has some other advice. If you look at the other thread (where I didn't get answers),
we're talking about a builtin which is put together such that vertical panels
are attached to shelves via rafix or other particleboard fasteners and then the
outside vertical panels need the "sandwich" extension and edging(for the alu sliding doors
which stand on their own separate to the builtin) .

So I need to assemble the builtin, position the sandwich piece, mark it , disassemble
the outside panel, glue/screw it together + add edging - bit complicated


----------

